# Male CT's in divided tank problem?



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I have my 2 male CT's in a divided tank and they seem to be constantly flaring at each other and one of them looks as though he's litterally trying to get through the barrier to the other fish! Keeps hitting it with his mouth!! Will they settle down eventually? Like get used to each other? They both came from a barracks system at the pet shop, only one of them has been on his own for about a month (seems to have forgotten what another male betta looks like! hahaha)) I've never kept betta's in a divided tank before so I've no idea what to expect. One went straight to making a bubble nest though, probably to show off I guess, other than that who knows what will happen?!?!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

They might settle down when they get older. But the stress on them now is not a good thing.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

I know the stress on them can't be good but I figured seeing as they both came from living in a barracks system they'd get used to the close quaters pretty quickly. I just put the female into the split with my new CT and she immediatly barred up! She must like him lol. I'm a little worried that she may get too complacent with him though and not want to spawn in future. Is that likely to happen? Coz I want to spawn her with the one she's in with now in a few months time.

PS Attached are some pictures of her. Anyone got any idea of what colouring/genetics (tail wise) she may have?


----------



## Guest (Dec 12, 2006)

try to get some coloured plastic (thick) or something to provide the tw with the opportunity to relax and not worry...especially if you want to breed one of them...just my opinion though


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Most people isolate bettas for a period before attempting to breed them. However, usually when they live in sight of each other they do become used to each other and activities such as flaring generally stops. I've found it is very difficult for instance to photo a betta if he has been living in sight of other bettas because he wont flare. A few days out of view of the others usually remedies that.

In that bottom picture, is the betta flaring? Theres a reflection right there that makes it kind of hard to see but it looks like she is flaring really hard. Not to sound stupid... ok its probably going to anyway.. Are you sure this is a female? I see what looks like an ovipositor in the top photo but sometimes the male can have this as well. Something about this fish... really makes me think of my wild bettas. I think maybe the shape of the anal fin as well. Females can & some definitely do flare... I dunno why this particular fish is nagging me exactly LOL Pretty betta tho. I do still agree with the other thread tho, if you are wanting a line of CTs - you should buy a ct female.

Btw, what size tank is this?


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

She is deffinitly female or I've managed to preform a miracle and spawn two males! She's the mother of the fry I have at the moment. She does have incredibly wild looking colour and shape I agree.. It goes from green to blue to red in different light. I was checking her out the other day when she was flaring at the male and she looks as though she has DR crowns on her tail fin and very very slight rays on the bottom one but you have to look close. I'm hoping that means she has a tiny bit of crown tail in her too. I'm not sure what size the tank is, A friend bought it for me as an early xmas present and it was already filled etc. I've since taken the divider out and have my original CT male 'Helo' in there on his own. At a guess I'd say it holds about 1.5 litres maybe 2. It's not huge but it's also not as small as some I've seen!


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

haha Cynthia the miracle betta 

She looks alot like my wild male, maybe thats why it keeps throwing me. The second shot of her not so much, but the first shot.. definitely. You cant see his color very well in this photo but hes colored very similar to her. His scales are extremely metallic tho... it looks almost like liquid metal.


----------



## anasfire23 (Jan 19, 2005)

WOW she does look alot like him doesnt she?! Except without the elongated front fins. I'm 100% positive she's female, as I said she's the mummy of my fry but also she displays other female characteristics such as barring up and bloating with eggs and I saw her expell a bunch of eggs yeasterday. Also my son renamed her 'Shayan' coz he can't say Cynthia lol


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

haha how cute!


----------



## (RC) (Jan 18, 2005)

They well get tired of each other and stop flaring all the time.


RC


----------

